
Adobe Flash on Linux moves forward - Enindu
https://blogs.adobe.com/flashplayer/2016/08/beta-news-flash-player-npapi-for-linux.html#sthash.3gR3RhEv.zyt51yFW.dpbs
======
niahmiah
what an unnecessary waste of time. only a large, antiquated company like Adobe
wouldn't see that.

